# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Наше творчество

## BiZ111

Кто-то играет на гитаре, кто-то на альте, а кто-то сочиняет музыку на компьютере...

Записывайте на микрофон, мобилу, любым способом и выкладывайте сюда свои шедевры!  

*Я начну*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Ирина, не стесняйтесь!!!* :cbnbn::ae:

----------


## BiZ111

*Wings To Fly*

2010
piano
alterfall

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

Партия баса моих рук дело, в прямом смысле слова =) Записал с первой попытки напрямую в линейный вход, так что косяки присутствуют =) 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

сорри ошибся файлом счас перезалью
перезалил =)

----------


## BiZ111

The Meadow [Robert Pattinson/Twilight]

----------


## bobom

Биз, местами не те аккорды Попробую твою же подобрать за пару дней))

выкидывайте игру в живу на видео)))
На тему сумерок
ниже видео



Ниже за пару часов подобрал песенку Bryan_Adams - Brothers Under The Sun_phono


ps играю всего пару лет)) Сильно не пинайте))

----------


## Sanych

Так это ты на видео???

----------


## bobom

> Так это ты на видео???


Ога))) Наше же творчество, а не чужое

----------


## Sanych

> ps играю всего пару лет)) Сильно не пинайте))


Так сам что ли учишься или как?

----------


## bobom

> Так сам что ли учишься или как?


На клавишах да (пару лет играю), а так заканчивал муз. по классу баян :Laie_48: Вот только тяга к фоно появилась около 2-х лет назад До этого только и умел сыграть до мажор))))

----------


## Stych

Ну тебе осталось еще леди Гагу перепеть как американец малой)) и всо успех обеспечен))

----------


## PatR!oT

обалденно )))

----------


## bobom

Гагу перепевать не собираюсь, тк не пою вовсе)) А вот что-нибудь ноенькое подобрать - всегда рад

----------


## bobom

как бы обещанное только немного с задержкой Импровизация в серединке одного японца

----------


## Sanych

Талант прям

----------


## PatR!oT

> как бы обещанное только немного с задержкой Импровизация в серединке одного японца




еще так понравилось может добавки так сказать на бис !!!!!))))):54654645765575:

----------


## bobom

Вот поимпровизировал сегодня перед сном

----------


## Sanych

Силён!!! Хоть кто на форуме перед сном делом занимается

----------


## bobom

bobom - Night shoot
Неклассическая фортепианная мелодия, исполенная на клавишах)) Придумал за один вечер...

----------


## arshin

*А нука зацените нашу песенку.Встречали таких хлопцев?
*and:
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------

